# ELCAN Scope



## MAJOR_Baker (2 Sep 2003)

I was hoping to get some feedback on the ELCAN rifle scope....both positive and negative.


----------



## Redeye (3 Sep 2003)

The mount is kind of flimsy and requires constant tightening in order to keep it in place.  It‘s somewhat useful at night because of the tritium tipped sight post makes it easier to pick up a target for a deliberately aimed shot.  It can also be used practically during recce for quick peeks without fishing for binos.

You‘ll find, sir, that a lot of people think they‘re junk.  In my experience, American troops I‘ve encountered in training (a group of Marines at CTC Gagetown in particular) thought they were pretty ****ed nifty.  They were swooning over our LAVIIIs too.

In a non-scientific experiment on a SATS range I found that shooters who get accustomed to irons tend to perform better in day shooting than they do with the C79.  There is a significant distortion, however, from the fact that the focal length of the C79 sight is not well suited to the short length (18 metres) of a SATS range and thus image resolution is impaired.

If my unit ever gets the variant of the C79 designed for SATS I‘m going to repeat the experiment to see how shooters perform.


----------



## hoganshero (3 Sep 2003)

Personally I found that the tritium tipped post washed out(There appeared a dark ring around the post that looked to my eyes to cover about half to a third of the image so that I could see what was near-by the target but not the target) the image in the scope enough at night so that it was all I could see, as opposed to the image behind it I was aiming at. This may have had more to do with my eyes (I wear corrective lenses) or lack of familiarity with night shooting(I was in the supporting arms). I loved it during the daytime though.


----------



## max flinch (3 Sep 2003)

Pros:
-Accurate when zeroed.
-triangular post reticule does not obscure the target at longer ranges.
-3.5x power aids in accuracy, observation, and identification.
-aids night observation.
-luminous reticule far superior at night to iron sights.

Cons:
-Current mount does not accept moderate or rough handling without losing zero.
-Open sights on top of the scope‘s rubber case are ineffective. A better alternative is required. 
-‘Tunnel Vision‘ and no peripheral view from limited field of view during firing (characteristic of any scope, really). Can lose awareness of what is around you in your immediate area (fire team partner, etc.)
-Time lost in acquiring fleeting targets of opportunity through the sight.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (3 Sep 2003)

I hate that piece of junk. Who was the yo yo who thought of attaching it to the C9? why not attach the bloody thing to the C6 while they were at it?Or maybe that 84MM green hotdog!! I say s***can any piece of kit that will hamper your ability to close with and destroy the enemy. Tunnel vision , you sneeze on it and your off to the ranges to re-zero. Helps at night? A little ilume paint on your sights clickety click mo trick. Seems everyone has forgotten how much fun that little gem is pepper potting in 2 feet of snow.                                                                                                             carry on


----------



## max flinch (3 Sep 2003)

On the whole, I much prefer iron sights (KISS). Then again, I was taught marksmanship on the FNC1, so I‘ll admit some bias. There are pluses to having an optical sight, but I personally wonder about having just a couple per section, like a designated marksman. 
I‘d like to know how they rated in A-stan.


----------

